# Empfehlenswerte antennen mit crc9 anschluss



## kerze21 (13. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,

eigentlich bin ich für solche sachen höchstwahrscheinlich im falschen Forum, aber man kann ja trotzdem mal fragen.

Ich wollte mir für mein Huawei E160E UMTS Stick ne antenne holen. Mit dem CRC9 Anschluss.

Könnt ihr da irgendwas empfehlen ??

Gruß
Rouven

Edit: Ich häng mal ne Info von Mobile Partner an, wo auch die Signalstärke drin vermerkt ist.
Lässt sich da überhaupt was rausholen ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte rundstrahlantennen mit crc9 anschluss*

Die meisten externen UMTS Antennen haben den N-Stecker oder SMA Stecker als Anschluss, du brauchst daher einen Adapter (Pigtrail).

Mit einer gewöhnlichen Rundstrahlantenne wirst du keinen wesentlich besseren Gewinn erzielen als mit der internen des Sticks; wofür soll die Antenne verwendet werden? Beim Stationären Betrieb würde ich eine Richtantenne empfehlen, für den Einsatz im KFZ eine Colinear Antenne mit einer "flachen" Rundstrahlwirkung.

Beim Stationären Betrieb bringt es auch viel einfach die Position der Antenne zu optimieren; in jedem Fall sollte man das Antennenkabel möglichst kurz halten und daher eher die Position des Sticks anpassen (per USB Kabel).

UMTS Antennen gibt es z.B.: bei Antennen, WLAN UMTS GSM Antennen, konfektionierte Koaxialkabel, Amateurfunk Funkgeräte und Zubehör


----------



## kerze21 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte rundstrahlantennen mit crc9 anschluss*

Moinsen,

Neee stationär wird hier nix betrieben, ich brauch den Stick öfters inner schule oder bei bekannten. Ausgerechnet da habe ich nur seeeehr schwachen 3g Empfang. 

Was meinst du zu den Ganzen ebayangeboten ??
crc9 antenne | eBay

Kann man da irgendwas von gebrauchen ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte rundstrahlantennen mit crc9 anschluss*

Na ja, das ist auch stationär... du bewegst dich ja nicht

Wenn du dir das Ausrichten unbedingt ersparen willst kannst du z.B.: so eine nehmen: Umts Antenne mit CRC-9 Adapter + 16db Verstärkung | eBay

reale "13-16dBi" hat die aber sicher nicht... mehr als ~10dBi sind bei Collinear Antennen nicht möglich.

Beachten solltest du, das Antennen in dieser Bauform im wesentlichen nur für UMTS/3G geeignet sind, nicht aber für LTE oder GPRS/EDGE


----------



## kerze21 (13. Januar 2013)

einmal aufschieben


----------



## kerze21 (14. Januar 2013)

Push


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2013)

-109dBm ist schon wenig... wo gemessen? Mit einer *ordentlichen* Richtantenne geht aber grundsätzlich fast alles solange es noch überhaupt irgendein Signal gibt.


----------



## kerze21 (15. Januar 2013)

Moin,

gemessen hab ich es mit der dämlichen Bildmobil Software. Edge ist aber grundsätzlich über 90 % nur UMTS nich.. Kannst du da ne Antenne empfehlen??
Sollte nicht allzu groß sein. Man wills ja auch transportieren können 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## kerze21 (16. Januar 2013)

einmal dem Thread Sprungfedern verpassen


----------



## Superwip (16. Januar 2013)

Was darf sie kosten?

Und was ist für dich noch "transportabel"? Laptoptaschentauglich? Oder "passt in den Kofferaum"?

Insbesondere bei Richtantennen sind größere mehr oder weniger unmittelbar auch besser; eine Kompromisslösung könnte eventuell eine klapp/faltbare Antenne bieten ich kenne aber keine.

Recht flexibel und leistungsfähig wäre wohl ein ordentlicher Hornstrahler mit einem faltbaren Gitterspiegel aber das wird nicht billig und ich kenne auch keinen Hersteller.


----------



## kerze21 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin,

absolute Schmerzgrenze 50 - 60 Taler

Mit transportabel war in Richtung Laptoptaschentauglich gedacht 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## kerze21 (18. Januar 2013)

Sprungfedern ?? wo seid ihr ??


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2013)

Hm... gute Antennen, vor allem Richtantennen sind prinzipiell recht groß. Transportable Richtantennen mit hohem Gewinn (etwa klappbare) sind wiederum meist teuer.

Prinzipiell sind Antennen vielfach entweder teuer oder haben eine bestenfalls fragliche Qualität.

Daher ist die Auswahl alles andere als leicht, ich will dir keinen Schrott andrehen.

Wie wärs mit der?
UMTS-QQsmart-Antenne - LTE+UMTS+WLAN+DECT-Antennen eshop

(auf die Maße achten!)

Hast du auch schon über eine Selbstbaulösung nachgedacht?

B2w:


			
				Forenregeln für PCGH Extreme (Stand: 02.01.2012) schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> •Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht (Marktplatz: Siehe Marktplatzregeln)
> ...
> •Doppelposts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die "ändern" Funktion.
> ...


----------

